# Cleaners



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Any recommendations on roof cleaners, black streak removers, and wax ( if any)
I have heard the 303 is a great protectant , but I need to get that roof clean before I use that 303. The black streaks usually come off fairly easy though. Getting ready to clean her up and head to Disney. Thanks for the help


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

You may want to look here: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=4638&hl=

There are several good suggestions.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Protectall and Greased Lighting fan here

Bill


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Greased Lightning cleans mildew off awnings like nothing else! Also works very well on black streaks!


----------

